# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "In 49 other states its just basketball, but this is Indiana."

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

So what do you guys think? I think our subtitle should have sometime to do with Reggie Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> So what do you guys think? I think our subtitle should have sometime to do with Reggie Miller.


"Living in the past because we have no present or future"


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> "Living in the past because we have no present or future"


:iwon: That's the winner. I'm down for that.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> "Living in the past because we have no present or future"


haha! nice.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone else have any ideas? If not, "Living in the past because we have no present or future" sounds great to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, it should be something positive, even if the team is struggling...

But I do like it. :biggrin:


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL i like it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I say leave it as is


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Haha, it should be something positive, even if the team is struggling...
> 
> But I do like it. :biggrin:


It probably should be positive but having a good laugh at our struggles doesn't hurt.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's Peanut Butter Reggie Time!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> It's Peanut Butter Reggie Time!


No.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> No.



lmao


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> "Living in the past because we have no present or future"


Lets get this up!


----------



## leftoverreligion (Jul 4, 2008)

how about "the gods of the nba"


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Any more suggestions? Personally I like the current one but it's up to the Pacers fans.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

"Brawling our way back to the top." 

I dont know thats the best I could think come up with.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How about: Conseco Fieldhouse, the armpit of the NBA.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> How about: Conseco Fieldhouse, the armpit of the NBA.




:biggrin:


----------

